# Standard Air Con - Temperature Setting



## Goldfrapp (May 17, 2016)

Hi There

I'm helping my mum spec up a new TT.

Can anyone with standard aircon on their car please let me know if when you adjust the temperature, does the desired temperature setting appear on the virtual cockpit or do you only get the set temperature displayed with the deluxe aircon ?

Thanks


----------



## Cwd (Feb 22, 2016)

Reading the manual no you only get hotter or colder on the rotary dial no actual set temperature on the VC is displayed, which aligns with what the sales man told me when i picked up my car which has the temp display in the rotary dial as we had a discussion on how much nicer the controls looked with the full aircon option


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

I've test driven with and without and to be truthful didn't really notice the difference.

Digital is cool and all, but realistically it's a gimmick so depends how much you care about it.

Either way you're adjusting temperature, and let's be fair do you really think ooooh I need 18oC now...I change it based on if its too warm/cold and fiddle until it's perfect. Digital wouldn't change that for me.


----------



## james88 (Feb 9, 2016)

Waitwhat93 said:


> I've test driven with and without and to be truthful didn't really notice the difference.
> 
> Digital is cool and all, but realistically it's a gimmick so depends how much you care about it.
> 
> Either way you're adjusting temperature, and let's be fair do you really think ooooh I need 18oC now...I change it based on if its too warm/cold and fiddle until it's perfect. Digital wouldn't change that for me.


Totally agree!


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Isn't the difference though on the basic you tell it how hot/cold the air coming from the vents should be. So if you want to warm up in the morning you put it up high then have to move it as you get warmer? It doesn't know how hot the car is and so you are the thermostat.

On the digital you tell it what temperature you want the cabin to be and the vents blow whatever is needed to get there and stay there constantly changing as the cabin warms/cools.

It's not the digital that matters (although it looks good) it's the automatic temp control that it's criminal for a car of this price not to have as standard.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Is that not one in the same?

If you want it 20oC and it feels too hot (for whatever reason like outside temp) then you'd turn it down to 19

On manual you would just turn it down to more cold.

Got that automatic thing in my partners car and it's not a lot different, and we still constantly change it over the course of a journey.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

As Gren said above really plus it alters the fan speed depending how far the temp is from what you've set it to. 
I've got full auto a/c in my Mk2. I find its good for longer trips where you can just set the temp you want and it will keep it at that all the time. You sometimes feel some cold air or some warm air blowing on your feet from time to time. 
But on shorter journeys with the time for the engine to warm up first or when coming back to a baking car I find the manual controls work best. 
I put it on low temp the other day to cool the car and it put the fan on full blast which after 10+ minutes was too intrusive and I reverted to manual.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

A couple have mentioned it's a gimmick. However I wouldn't have got a car without the automatic climate control. Just set it to a temperature and don't have to fiddle with it to heat the car up or cool it down. Feeling a little cold? Notch it up a couple degrees.


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

As stated above, climate control is a must. Its pretty unacceptable for a £30k plus car not to have nav as standard but not having climate as standard is absolutely terrible. It's been over 15 years since me or the wife has had a car without climate control. I test drove a tt without and it was like stepping back in time. Contant adjustment to try and regulate the temperature is a pita. Just leave on 21deg and never touch any setting all year round. Even a fiat bravo I had in 2001 had climate


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

james88 said:


> Waitwhat93 said:
> 
> 
> > I've test driven with and without and to be truthful didn't really notice the difference.
> ...


I have the digital controls and I also totally agree. In fact, if I could swap the climate control for the standard cold-warm-hot heating system, I would; I find the specified temperatures are completely inaccurate. 20-21 degrees set on the climate control should be a lovely comfortable temperature as it has been in my other CC equipped cars. It isn't, it's freezing. It's necessary to have it set at about 23 to make it feel room temperature. It looks really good, but only take it if it's free.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> As Gren said above really plus it alters the fan speed depending how far the temp is from what you've set it to.
> I've got full auto a/c in my Mk2. I find its good for longer trips where you can just set the temp you want and it will keep it at that all the time. You sometimes feel some cold air or some warm air blowing on your feet from time to time.
> But on shorter journeys with the time for the engine to warm up first or when coming back to a baking car I find the manual controls work best.
> I put it on low temp the other day to cool the car and it put the fan on full blast which after 10+ minutes was too intrusive and I reverted to manual.
> ...


I'd also agree with this observation. I just don't do enough long trips in this car to get the most out of it.


----------



## Goldfrapp (May 17, 2016)

Thanks for the replies guys. I think she'll be happy with standard aircon but have to agree that climate control should be standard on a car of this type and value.


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

+ 1 for climate, never move the setting on mine, had climate for the last ten years at least, my partner has manual air con on her Golf and we are always changing settings to maintain a comfortable cabin temperature.

Of course you are also on dangerous ground in assuming she will be happy with the lowest equipment fit. You had better hope she doesn't read the forum!


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

It's not just about the display. I've had climate control on my A4 for 9 yrs, and now on the tt. It heats and cools as required, even adjusts the screen/vent/footwear mix automatically. Our tiguan has manual aircon, and I find it a pain, even on short journeys


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Re temperatures not corresponding it's down to the humidity of the air. It has been "conditioned" and therefore the two don't align.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

I found the aircon in my mk2 was rubbish, never really worked out how to make it function properly. The auto cc in the Mk 3 is a delight.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I have the dreaded "smells like a gym locker/old socks" pong coming out of the AC. Any tricks of the trade for getting rid of it?!

Agree the automatic system is generally pretty effective.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

sherry13 said:


> I have the dreaded "smells like a gym locker/old socks" pong coming out of the AC. Any tricks of the trade for getting rid of it?!
> 
> Agree the automatic system is generally pretty effective.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Get one of those air conditioning 'bombs' from Halfords. Just put it in the car with the engine running and a/c on full recirc. Car goes all cloudy inside and gas gets into the ducts and cleans it all out. Leave it running for about 10 mins or whatever it says on the can.

Used it on a few cars and always works well. Only costs about £10.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

When the ventilation is on recirculate whereabouts in the car does it draw the air from?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

ZephyR2 said:


> When the ventilation is on recirculate whereabouts in the car does it draw the air from?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Hahah!

Thanks for the advice shugs, I will try that 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Have you lost any of your gym equipment? Shouldn't be like that on a car a few months old.


----------



## richarnold (Jun 4, 2016)

Posting here rather than start a new thread...

Manual Air Con: My other half has a possible issue with her car? She does fairly short trips mostly but is saying that with a/c on, she has to turn the temperature control about 2/3 of the way anti-clockwise from vertical (about 8 o'clock position) before noticeably cooler air comes through. Anyone else had a similar issue, is it the short trips or something else (compressor lag? :lol: ) I'm not aware of please?

The, 'it'll be the short journey' cover all response is now being met with a raised eyebrow!

Many thanks


----------



## rumblestrip (Apr 15, 2016)

richarnold said:


> Posting here rather than start a new thread...
> 
> Manual Air Con: My other half has a possible issue with her car? She does fairly short trips mostly but is saying that with a/c on, she has to turn the temperature control about 2/3 of the way anti-clockwise from vertical (about 8 o'clock position) before noticeably cooler air comes through. Anyone else had a similar issue, is it the short trips or something else (compressor lag? :lol: ) I'm not aware of please?
> 
> ...


I'd agree with that. Our manual aircon is usually set somewhere between just above fully cold and, say, 10 o'clock. 8 o'clock is quite typical along with the blower strength set quite low after the aircon has cooled the interiour down a bit.

Derek


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

On many systems with a digital temp dial you have to turn it to minimum to get cold air. Anything above that is then putting air out at 16 or even 18 degrees. 
So yes you need to turn the knob as far anti-clockwise as possible.


----------



## richarnold (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks Derek and Zeph..

I think I got blinded by the technology! Or actually lack of it!

When switched on, the air con simply adds to the traditional airflow. Air con switched off, fully anti-clockwise, its ambient temperature outside air coming in. As you dial in the heater by turning clockwise this gives max heat fully clockwise. The air con gives it's coldest air at fully anti-clockwise and then heat can be added in to that flow by turning the dial.

Being used to digital systems, I got confused by the graphics on this control:









The blue region does not blend into the red. Easily confused! :roll:


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I have CC on cars at work and they vary in effectiveness. Personally I like the matte finish of the controls without CC on the TT. its easy to get a comfortable setting too.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I must admit that the auto climate controls do look much nicer. But when I'm driving I just reach out for a control knob and adjust it without looking so I probably wouldn't get the benefit of their nice appearance.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------

